# Wood Identification Help



## Mathew Miller (Sep 13, 2015)

Could any of you help me identifying the wood species that was used to make the sink. 

At first glance I thought it was Spalted Maple. I'm color blind so I can only grasp wood by its grain pattern. However because its a segmented bowl there is no real grain pattern for me to identify.

I would love to reproduce this sink. I think it would contrast my walnut counter-top nicely. It doesn't have to be the same wood species but I would like it to have similar color & characteristics. 

Any recommendation?



Thanks,
Mathew.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

striped maple maybe...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll have you know the answer woke me up...

it's 
Box Elder (Acer negundo)...
but without a up close look/see I can't tell if it burl or spalted.. or a touch of both because of the layup...

*Common Name(s)*: Box Elder, Boxelder Maple, Manitoba Maple, Ash-leaved Maple

*Color/Appearance:* Sapwood is a pale white, sometimes with a yellow/green hue similar to Yellow Poplar. The heartwood is a grayish/yellowish brown, frequently with red or pink streaks. The red stain is produced by the tree’s natural defenses when wounded—it is thought that this compound is meant to inhibit the growth of fungus (Fusarium solani) that commonly colonizes the tree. Much of the reddish coloring becomes a more subdued pink or brown/gray upon drying.
*Grain/Texture:* Grain is straight, with a fine even texture. The growth rings are usually faint and non-distinct.
*Endgrain:* Diffuse-porous; solitary and radial multiples; medium pores in no specific arrangement, moderately numerous; mineral deposits occasionally present; parenchyma marginal; narrow to wide rays, spacing normal.
* Common Uses:* Turned objects, small ornamental objects, wood pulp, charcoal, boxes, and crates.
*Comments:* Sometimes called “Ash-leaved Maple” because of its non-typical leaves, (see below), Box Elder is technically considered a maple tree (Acer genus). Its lumber is softer, weaker, and lighter than almost all other species of maple, and Box Elder’s overall strength, as well as it’s strength-to-weight ratio are poor.

Related Species:

Bigleaf Maple (Acer macrophyllum)
Black Maple (Acer nigrum)
Hard Maple (Acer saccharum)
Norway Maple (Acer platanoides)
Red Maple (Acer rubrum)
Silver Maple (Acer saccharinum)
Striped Maple (Acer pensylvanicum)
Sycamore Maple (Acer pseudoplatanus)

Ambrosia Maple
Birdseye Maple
Curly Maple
Quilted Maple
Soft Maple
Spalted Maple



.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

as beautiful as it looks, figured wood, water, air conditioning, the epoxy holding it to the counter....

my luck it would check and leak after one cycle of the seasons!

They must have figured out some way to totally seal or stabilize that piece.

***of course I would have to kill my kids if they just dropped their silverware in there like they do right now***


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

found some samples...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Mathew; Welcome! Helluva first post!!! 
Those cabinets and countertop are beautiful, Mathew! I'm with Doug on the choice of material for the sink, as striking as it is, it's totally impractical. More suitable for a vanity sink maybe?
(Big double s.s. steel or nuthin'...  )


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Mathew; Welcome! Helluva first post!!!
> Those cabinets and countertop are beautiful, Mathew! I'm with Doug on the choice of material for the sink, as striking as it is, it's totally impractical. More suitable for a vanity sink maybe?
> (Big double s.s. steel or nuthin'...  )


But his hearts set on a wooden sink, Dan.:|:crying::|

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I know and I can see why...but no. 
I'm pretty sure my 6L stock pot won't fit into that sink. (I guess one could wash the big stuff in the tub.)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I know and I can see why...but no.
> I'm pretty sure my 6L stock pot won't fit into that sink. (I guess one could wash the big stuff in the tub.)


This week it will be raining, so you could do it on the front lawn. are you supposed to wash those? I thought they were like the BQ, or Cast Iron skillet where you let them build up and season out. :grin::grin:
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Season out? You mean I don't need to do anything about it till Spring? LOL

I love it when the Carbonara sauce tastes like old cod.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

That sink kind of looks like honed marble or some type of stone matrix to me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mimac said:


> That sink kind of looks like honed marble or some type of stone matrix to me.


cultured marble....


----------



## Mathew Miller (Sep 13, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Mathew; Welcome! Helluva first post!!!
> Those cabinets and countertop are beautiful, Mathew! I'm with Doug on the choice of material for the sink, as striking as it is, it's totally impractical. More suitable for a vanity sink maybe?
> (Big double s.s. steel or nuthin'...  )


It actually for a basement bar in an adult only house that will maybe get used 4 times a year. So it should be fine that way.


----------



## Mathew Miller (Sep 13, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I'll have you know the answer woke me up...
> 
> it's
> Box Elder (Acer negundo)...
> ...



Thankyou. I will look into Box Elder.


----------



## stifler (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah, it's Box Elder. My neighbor looked for them several weeks ago. I don't know if he have found one or not.


----------

